# ATN X-Sight 4K Pro night vision scope



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

ATN X-Sight 4K Pro 3-14x night vision scope

Great budget night vision option. This one is like new. Had it mounted on a 300blk AR platform, sighted it in but never hunted. Comes with rings that can be configured as standard, cantilever, and with or without the rail mount for the included IR light. 

$500 Located in Pensacola


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Would consider trading for an eotech xps3. 

Would also consider working out a trade for a saragosa or twin power 10k, accurate valiant 500n, slow pitch jigging rod or vertical jigging rod (spinning)


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

$475


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

$450


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

$425. Final price drop, if it doesn’t sell I’ll just throw it on a gun and use it


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

SOLD


----------

